# Anyone interested in selling me some laser transfers for dark shirts?



## Andrew860 (Mar 23, 2018)

Currently I make white shirts via inkjet heat transfer paper. I have a customer who orders a lot of stuff off of me and he wants some black shirts with designs which I cannot do because I do not have a cutter and there is no such thing as self weeding dark inkjet transfer paper. Instead I would rather buy some laser transfers and press them onto the shirts myself. Can someone help me with this? The first order would be 18 designs total. 9 of his logo pretty small (about 4x4) and 9 would be of this snake (about 5x14) Idk much about laser printing, I assume its kind of like inkjet but with a laser printer instead. If interested, please message me with quotes, I would like to order right away. Thank you!


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

Are you still looking for someone to print full color transfers for you to be pressed on Dark cotton shirts?
AL
1-908-213-2830


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

I am not sure what a Laser transfer is? I do transfers and the art that will print on any color and mort kinds of shirts.. I also do the art work if you need it and am really talented in that area.. I can usually do the art and make the transfers in a 7-10 day turn around.. I ship out of southern Illinois, never a charge for art and or screens, building web site at art4tees.com in the next 30 days.. hope I can help you.
dlac


----------

